

Tour of Blizzard HQ - alex_c
http://leenks.com/gallery1021.htm

======
kingkawn
How elaborate can your shrine to the self be before it becomes hazardous?

------
timdorr
Reminds me of the time I went to visit Valve Software HQ. Oddly enough, while
I was there, I caught Gabe Newell playing WoW:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/timdorr/2444960854/>

To date, that is still my most viewed photo on my Flickr account. Number 9? Me
dressed up as a ninja: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/timdorr/485704826/>
_sigh_

------
makecheck
I liked the picture of the building directory. First floor, tons of
departments...third floor, tons of departments...second floor, one item: World
of Warcraft.

~~~
brandonkm
Considering the scale and dynamics of that game, an entire floor is a
necessity. I think at this point so much of Blizzard's revenue is tied to
World of Warcraft that they have the ability to throw whatever resources are
needed at it.

------
Tichy
Library envy. The alphabetically sorted games, oh my - and more than two
shelves just for "A". Very orderly, things there are.

Edit: of course I sort my games biographically...

------
andyking
At our small office, there's currently a four-foot snowman standing in a
doorway. It makes me do a double-take when I come across it first thing in the
morning before I turn the lights on.

I think I'd turn and run if I came across some of the stuff in that place in
the half-light at 7am!

------
JayJays
I can deal with the fact that the tech company I work for doesn't have
anywhere near the cool stuff that Blizzard HQ does... but the grass, really?
Does the grass have to be so green? I want to eat a sandwich in that grass.

------
pan69
Nice. Although, half way through I started scrolling faster and faster...

------
Dav3xor
Nothing says "I would never want to work there" more than a giant bronze
compass with corpspeak at the cardinal points and a sword wielding maniac
riding a spiky cat in the center.

~~~
Dav3xor
errr, Battleaxe.. not sword. obviously.

------
heresy
If only their MMO wasn't so damn addictive...I had to quit a year ago for the
sake of my studies and career :)

Love to play again tho.

